
Journalists of color are speaking out about racism in the industry - hanaatameez
https://twitter.com/NiemanLab/status/1271083849188081665
======
hanaatameez
Over the last week, journalists of color have been talking about the racism
and discrimination they've faced while working in newsrooms. Their experiences
show that racism in news media is institutionalized. Nieman Lab is collecting
their tweets.

